# Land owner no wake signs



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Do any of you pay attention to no wake signs listed by dock owners that are not regulated by the state? Personally I think it's bs that these people yell at you for not obeying their signs. I obey any state posted no wake, but these folks that put up no wake signs because they think they own their particular channel annoy me. 


Rant over.


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

ohhiitznik said:


> Do any of you pay attention to no wake signs listed by dock owners that are not regulated by the state? Personally I think it's bs that these people yell at you for not obeying their signs. I obey any state posted no wake, but these folks that put up no wake signs because they think they own their particular channel annoy me.
> 
> 
> Rant over.


Put the shoe on the other foot, would you like to repair the damage to your property? You are responsible for your wake.


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

While I hear what you are saying, in Michigan they technically DO own their stretch of water. I'd probably slow down a little and keep as much distance as I could.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

One area does it because of nesting loons in the spring.
Another does it on their dirt road! .
I don't recall ignoring any no wake areas though...
Most channels are for putt putttin anyway.
Watchin your moored boat bounce against the dock might inspire less wave action where possible.
Folks may or may not own it yet still have a vested interest in property, both shoreline and watercraft.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

They dont own the water, they own the land under it to riparian rights. Me personally, if i lived on a channel and it wasn't state posted no wake I wouldn't complain. But im sure I differ from most. If the channel is wife enough to support the 100 ft from dock rule I wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

And let me preface this as I didn't go through on plane, just a little faster than idle. So it was technically a wake. And this guy lost his mind on me to the point he threw a baseball at my boat. That's what really sparked the post.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Did you pick up the baseball bat, and keep it?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ya, even behavin I've met a couple ummmm..." interesting" people that seemed in need of a baptism...

Lived on a lake a while and it was great though.
The main channel had no wake signs I believe.
A launch at one end of the channel really required a low speed there, naturally.


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

ohhiitznik said:


> And let me preface this as I didn't go through on plane, just a little faster than idle. So it was technically a wake. And this guy lost his mind on me to the point he threw a baseball at my boat. That's what really sparked the post.


That's assault. There ARE rules about hassling hunters/fishermen.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice job making hunters look good !


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Nice job making hunters look good !


Easy there big guy. He clearly said he was barely making a wake and they threw a baseball at him. He didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Easy there big guy. He clearly said he was barely making a wake and they threw a baseball at him. He didn't do anything wrong.


If you read the OP he states he's annoyed by the sign ,no mention of having a ball thrown at him.
My point why seek to be confrontational if your saving only a few seconds to get where your going.
There's also two sides to every story.
It's easy to be a DB!


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

There's always the proper etiquette and respect for others property point of view as well.


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

This isn't related to the OP but this thread reminds me of a guy on Thorn Apple lake who had a sign on the end of his dock that read "IF YOU DON'T THROW LURES AT MY BOAT-I WON'T THROW ROCKS AT YOURS"


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I shouldve known this thread would get off track with all the ethics police. Let me rephrase the question


Do you ignore non state sponsored no wake signs that are hand painted and set on someone's lawn?


----------



## zollcat111 (Jun 30, 2010)

ohhiitznik said:


> I shouldve known this thread would get off track with all the ethics police. Let me rephrase the question
> 
> 
> Do you ignore non state sponsored no wake signs that are hand painted and set on someone's lawn?


Yes, but I abide the law of no wake with 100 feet from any object including shore and dock. If possible I give more distance.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Maybe the guy should invest in a boat lift instead of blowing a gasket and growing objects at boaters


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

zollcat111 said:


> Yes, but I abide the law of no wake with 100 feet from any object including shore and dock. If possible I give more distance.


Maybe that I because you grew up on a lake and was raised by great parents that taught you right from wrong.

To many people do not know about the 100 foot law or could care less about it. They do not realize or care that it also includes anchored fishing boats. They consider anchored boats slalom markers.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

ohhiitznik said:


> I shouldve known this thread would get off track with all the ethics police. Let me rephrase the question
> 
> 
> Do you ignore non state sponsored no wake signs that are hand painted and set on someone's lawn?


Again why create confrontation if you don't have to. Is it taking you hours more to get to your spot but just slowing down temporarily? 
Put yourself in thier shoes and use common sense, sometimes it will make things easier to see from thier perspective.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Again why create confrontation if you don't have to. Is it taking you hours more to get to your spot but just slowing down temporarily?
> Put yourself in thier shoes and use common sense, sometimes it will make things easier to see from thier perspective.



Again, this isn't about confrontation. It's about legality, and people overstepping their legal rights to a great lakes waterway. I don't go around picking fights. Just merely posing a question.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

zollcat111 said:


> Yes, but I abide the law of no wake with 100 feet from any object including shore and dock. If possible I give more distance.


You beat me too it. The no wake laws applies, even if there isn't a sign. On ever body of water, river, channel, etc.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes, they would be ignored. Rock on shizz.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

swampbuck said:


> You beat me too it. The no wake laws applies, even if there isn't a sign. On ever body of water, river, channel, etc.



Only of you are within 100ft. 100 ft is nothing. That is less than 35 yds. 

I kind of feel for this guy I guess. My father moors his pontoonboat at my sisters place on a canal. It is a no wake canal out to the lake. I can drive his pontoon as slow as his boat will possibly go and two diffrerent guys on the canal will be of the opinion it is too fast. There is no pleasing some people.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

ohhiitznik said:


> They dont own the water, they own the land under it to riparian rights. Me personally, if i lived on a channel and it wasn't state posted no wake I wouldn't complain. But im sure I differ from most. If the channel is wife enough to support the 100 ft from dock rule I wouldn't have a problem with it.


That is incorrect. In a riparian rights jurisdictions the landowner owns the water. In Michigan, where the water owned by Riparian owners is navigable (such as a river or lake), the water is held in public trust (i.e., the public has the right to travel on it) all the way up the high water mark.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

If it was a no wake buoy more that 100 ft from shore, I think the homeowner is in the wrong.... On union lake this year, several waterfront owners had buoys well beyond 100 ft from shore to keep boaters away from their docks. This creates a boating hazard and the DNR/sheriff put out a mailer telling these people they had to pull the buoys or face a fine. same goes for swim rafts. Just because is riparian doesn't allow you do put a dive raft in the middle of the lake on "your" bottom. 

If you can't tell, I strongly dislike when waterfront owners do this.... if it's more that 100' from shore, you can bet i'm rounding it on my slalom ski.


----------



## Francis S (Aug 8, 2015)

I am a boater and re-took the boater safety class w/ one of the kids - the answer is NO their signs have no standing. The coast guard puts out small charts for wake/no wake zones through the channels (and they do change occasionally), so I would check a CG website for the map. Just because the owner doesn't want wakes, doesn't make it the law. As to ethics/courtesy that is for everyone else to interpret.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> That is incorrect. In a riparian rights jurisdictions the landowner owns the water. In Michigan, where the water owned by Riparian owners is navigable (such as a river or lake), the water is held in public trust (i.e., the public has the right to travel on it) all the way up the high water mark.


Not if it's a great lakes waterway. Which this is.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> That is incorrect. In a riparian rights jurisdictions the landowner owns the water. In Michigan, where the water owned by Riparian owners is navigable (such as a river or lake), the water is held in public trust (i.e., the public has the right to travel on it) all the way up the high water mark.


Also lamarsh, they do not own the water, they own the land underneath until the easement of navigation. But none of that applied here as its on st clair.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

To your original question, I do abide by "No Wake" signs that are posted. I do not care if the government put them up or if a local property owner posted them.

Now a question for you. When you were confronted, did you slow down and apologize or did you escalate the situation?

I have done both in my lifetime. One way works out better than the other.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Never knew 100 feet from shore, docks, fishing boats, etc...I always go slow by them anyway. I was up in Munuscong this weekend and caused a bit of a wake in the river the one morning we went out...have to remember that.

Must not be known by many either, few other guys were making wake in the river I would guess is 100 feet wide or so.

Thanks for posting, learn something new from here all the time.

And to answer your question I honor and respect the signs that are just handpainted on plywood, more about image to me and helping to keep outdoorsman in a good light as much as I can, a lot of people don't care but I am as courteous as I can be.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

John Singer said:


> To your original question, I do abide by "No Wake" signs that are posted. I do not care if the government put them up or if a local property owner posted them.
> 
> Now a question for you. When you were confronted, did you slow down and apologize or did you escalate the situation?
> 
> I have done both in my lifetime. One way works out better than the other.



I told him his sign has no legal bearing. But I wasnt going fast either. Maybe 1/8th throttle. This was opening day afternoon, so im sure he was sick of people coming by throwing wake. But he has no right in a legal sense. Ethics are up to the individual. I just don't like when people think they own a piece of water since they own a piece of land next to it. Especially on a great lakes waterway. And individual was also 100 ft from his docked boat.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

324.80158 Responsibility of vessel owner for damage caused by vessel wake.

Sec. 80158.

The owner of any vessel operated upon the waters of this state is personally responsible for any damage to life or property resulting from a wake or swell created by the negligent operation or propulsion of the vessel, if the vessel is being operated with his or her consent.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

love my free air 3 horse with above water exaust ....sounds like im going like mad but cant make a wake...lol


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

ohhiitznik said:


> They dont own the water, they own the land under it to riparian rights. Me personally, if i lived on a channel and it wasn't state posted no wake I wouldn't complain. But im sure I differ from most......


It's not about who owns the water, or has jurisdiction to post signs. It's a matter of courtesy. I'm guessing at some point in your life your outlook will change. Yes I agree, you are different from most.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

ohhiitznik said:


> I told him his sign has no legal bearing. But I wasnt going fast either. Maybe 1/8th throttle. This was opening day afternoon, so im sure he was sick of people coming by throwing wake. But he has no right in a legal sense. Ethics are up to the individual. I just don't like when people think they own a piece of water since they own a piece of land next to it. Especially on a great lakes waterway. And individual was also 100 ft from his docked boat.


So why bother starting a thread if you don't care , and why not just blast by at full throttle and teach him how DB's really act.
If your legal your good ,you don't need any common sense or courtesy!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

bad dog said:


> It's not about who owns the water, or has jurisdiction to post signs. It's a matter of courtesy. I'm guessing at some point in your life your outlook will change. Yes I agree, you are different from most.



So courtesy is to allow people to lay claim to a waterway because they have a dock on it? Yeah, makes sense, courtesy goes both ways bud.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Honkkilla59 said:


> So why bother starting a thread if you don't care , and why not just blast by at full throttle and teach him how DB's really act.
> If your legal your good ,you don't need any common sense or courtesy!



Calling someone a douche bag means your argument is meaningless. Once you start insulting it's pointless. So move along bud. Merely asking if you follow land owner posted no wake signs, not your opinion on if I should or shouldn't follow.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

ohhiitznik said:


> Do any of you pay attention to no wake signs listed by dock owners that are not regulated by the state? Personally I think it's bs that these people yell at you for not obeying their signs. I obey any state posted no wake, but these folks that put up no wake signs because they think they own their particular channel annoy me.
> 
> 
> Rant over.


 depends if I'm racing back to the launch because the Mrs. has to pee.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

ohhiitznik said:


> Calling someone a douche bag means your argument is meaningless. Once you start insulting it's pointless. So move along bud. Merely asking if you follow land owner posted no wake signs, not your opinion on if I should or shouldn't follow.


So your asking for an opinion that just supports what you want to hear. If your asking what other people do, that's an opinion as well.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

As far as him calling you a db, that's his opinion too, but the more you go on, the closer his opinion of calling you a db, is truth.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohhiitznik said:


> So courtesy is to allow people to lay claim to a waterway because they have a dock on it? Yeah, makes sense, courtesy goes both ways bud.


His sign says to you, (apparently) "I own this so I can tell you what to do." An alternative interpretation is, "my boat/dock/shoreline are being damaged please comply with a request to mitigate." I think the second possible interpretation is the view of those giving feedback about courtesy. I don't own property on water or find myself boating in such situations, so I can't directly answer your question. But I'm offering some food for thought.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Not sure if it applies in this location ? But, is a good idea to check this link. Some locations have different rules. Such as no-wake 200/400 ft from shore. I have found some that are not properly marked, are only seasonally marked or a sign that looks private....

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html

Yes, the Mrs having to pee trumps all no-wake laws....  (kidding)

Also lets be nice no need for the DB talk........


----------



## woody95 (Jan 4, 2008)

malainse said:


> Not sure if it applies in this location ? But, is a good idea to check this link. Some locations have different rules. Such as no-wake 200/400 ft from shore. I have found some that are not properly marked, are only seasonally marked or a sign that looks private....
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html
> 
> ...


Yep, on LSC and the channels, rules are being discussed and changed for wake currently. Also, what channel? The North Channel has a big no wake zone from deckers area on up. There are a lot of areas that the entire channel is no wake. 

As for the baseball... so you're 100 feet away at least, let's say 40 yards. He's got to be pretty accurate. You would be safe if it was Stafford throwing at you.


----------



## Linwood Mafia (Sep 21, 2010)

It's simple.......you're responsible for your wake. Opinions vary for what no wake is.......100' or 300'- you damage property because of your wake- you are responsible. Throwing stuff- not needed.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Huntmich said:


> As far as him calling you a db, that's his opinion too, but the more you go on, the closer his opinion of calling you a db, is truth.


I didnt call him a DB just pointed out that one could be labeled as such and if that's how they wish to act.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like a bunch of angry get off my lawn guys in this thread. Lol.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Huntmich said:


> So your asking for an opinion that just supports what you want to hear. If your asking what other people do, that's an opinion as well.



Reread the thread bud. I guess I'll just stay on plane 100 ft from docks in areas not marked by the sheriff as no wake.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

ohhiitznik said:


> Reread the thread bud. I guess I'll just stay on plane 100 ft from docks in areas not marked by the sheriff as no wake.


Or a bunch of trailer park residents who don't own anything!


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

ohhiitznik said:


> Calling someone a douche bag means your argument is meaningless. Once you start insulting it's pointless. So move along bud. Merely asking if you follow land owner posted no wake signs, not your opinion on if I should or shouldn't follow.


You're asking people's opinions on if the follow, he gave you his...pal


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

My opinion is you do whatever you want, but the facts are in this thread. Your responsible for your wake, no matter how far it is. And there's no wake within 100 feet from shore, which I didn't know, but I do now


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

The following video might be worth your time to watch. Realize that the recent high water levels are exacerbating the erosion and many areas are no-wake whether or not they are posted. 

The video explains the difference between traveling at no-wake, plowing, and planing. It also explains the effects of wake on the shorelines and bottom sediments.

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/law-enforcement-warns-of-nowake-zones/34108636

By your own admission, you were traveling at speed in a no-wake zone. You were confronted by a property owner who had apparently posted a sign to make you, and others aware of it. When confronted, you argued. The property owner was wrong for throwing something at you, but you were not in the right.

I sincerely doubt that the shoreline property owner was implying that he owns the waterway that you were traveling on. As others have pointed out, you are responsible for your wake.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey buddy, I'm not your pal.


----------



## RandyC (Nov 13, 2010)

Huntmich said:


> My opinion is you do whatever you want, but the facts are in this thread. Your responsible for your wake, no matter how far it is. And there's no wake within 100 feet from shore, which I didn't know, but I do now


That's where I am, was unaware but now I know better and will drive accordingly.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Or a bunch of trailer park residents who don't own anything!



This is funny. You have no idea who I am or what I own. Move along bud.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Huntmich said:


> You're asking people's opinions on if the follow, he gave you his...pal



I was asking if they follow, not what they think I should do. Want me to quote the original post for you to reread bud? Get off my lawn.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

ohhiitznik said:


> Do any of you pay attention to no wake signs listed by dock owners that are not regulated by the state? Personally I think it's bs that these people yell at you for not obeying their signs. I obey any state posted no wake, but these folks that put up no wake signs because they think they own their particular channel annoy me.
> 
> 
> Rant over.



That's for you bud.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

That would be an opinion more or less pal


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

LOL...agree to my rant and support my issue or don't post on the thread I posted.

Basic message here I am seeing from the OP, he aint gonna budge to slowing down and being a sportsman here in Michigan and helping our image.

Just slow down if you are close enough to clearly read a handmade no wake sign.....and no problem...if your time is so valuable you have to cause wake coming close enough to read a sign, no one can help you.

Unless your wife has to take a leak...in which case I support immunity, go full bore LOL.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

ohhiitznik said:


> This is funny. You have no idea who I am or what I own. Move along bud.


I can tell plenty about you from your OP and answers. :gaga:


----------

